# large volume



## 24kgold (Jul 2, 2012)

Ok I have 3.2 tonnes of cat converter cones, i would really like to proccess large ammounts at a time does anyone have any ideas of what container I can make to take lagre volumes at a time because we all know that AR will murder just about every material, what do the big refinerys use.


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Jul 2, 2012)

If you don't have any equipment to process all the material you have, I would send it out to be processed by another party, then take the resulting profit and purchase equipment you need to process properly.

If you have never processed cats honeycomb before, I wouldn't jump in and attempt to do so with that quantity of cat material. I have never processed cats, but I have read some of the posts. It seems to me that filtering is a huge problem even for experienced refiners. I imagine you would need to use something like a filter press if you are doing this on a large scale.

Congrats on the amount of material you have coming in. Talk about making a huge splash, what does that amount of cat material cost you, if you don't mind me asking?

Scott


----------



## Lou (Jul 2, 2012)

The big refineries run an electric arc furnace and consider 3.5 tons a good warm up.

I suggest you set up an account with BASF, Multimetco, etc.


----------



## 24kgold (Jul 2, 2012)

Ok I've been refining gold for a year in jamaica for other cash for gold guys I do quite a bit in one year I've made 210 pounds of silver from refining gold to give an idea. I tryed at the cat converter 2 days ago one fron a coralla I just melted it not too long ago got 3.2 grams platinum.
I was also in the scrap metal business and what happened was the government does not allow exporting of any scrap material anymore because people were taking everything train tracks man hole covers so they just shut it down, anyway friend of mine is just stuck with container loads of cat coverters and he still buys em average about 1.5 tonnes a month so I gave him the option of me refing them I can export gold platinum silver ect. But small beakers won't cut it iwill just keep scaling up till I feel I can manage it besides from the cats the deal is I make 1/2 the profit.


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Jul 2, 2012)

24kgold said:


> Ok I've been refining gold for a year in jamaica for other cash for gold guys I do quite a bit in one year I've made 210 pounds of silver from refining gold to give an idea. I tryed at the cat converter 2 days ago one fron a coralla I just melted it not too long ago got 3.2 grams platinum.
> I was also in the scrap metal business and what happened was the government does not allow exporting of any scrap material anymore because people were taking everything train tracks man hole covers so they just shut it down, anyway friend of mine is just stuck with container loads of cat coverters and he still buys em average about 1.5 tonnes a month so I gave him the option of me refing them I can export gold platinum silver ect. But small beakers won't cut it iwill just keep scaling up till I feel I can manage it besides from the cats the deal is I make 1/2 the profit.



That sounds like an incredible deal, you are toll refining for half the profit, not bad at all.

I hope everything goes well for you.

Scott


----------



## 4metals (Jul 2, 2012)

Consider crushing and sifting the honeycomb and beads to get a sample able powder and shipping it to new jersey where you can witness the blending and sampling at Duesmann & Hensel 
http://www.duerec.com/us/home.html

You will get a good rate and save yourself the chemical hassle.


----------

